# Dylan, 5 months old and stiff when he gets up



## jac (May 16, 2008)

Hi, this is my first post, I'm wondering if anyone has any advice regarding my 5 month old puppy Dylan. I've noticed that when Dylan has been sleeping on the floor for a while he seems to struggle a little to get up and then seems very stiff when he walks. Once he's been moving for a while he's fine again. 

I took him to the vet a couple of weeks ago because I was worried about possible hip problems. The vet checked him over and said we would have to wait until he was 12 months old to have x-rays but he couldn't see any problems at the moment. He said he joints didn't feel loose and there was no indication of a problem in the way that he ran (he took us outside and made Dyl run up and down a few times)

I'm still worried though, I love this dog to bits and I can't stand the thought of him being in pain, could it just be that he's stiff because he likes to sleep on the hard floor, or should I maybe push the vet to x-ray him sooner?

Sorry it's do long!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You should be able to have x-rays sooner??? My Shadow had x-rays (emergency though) at 7 months when his hip came out of the socket. He really had no sockets and then had an THR on the other hip at 11 months of age. I know pups have other hip procedures earlier, so they must x-ray.

I would test for Lyme, too. I would think your pup is too young for thyroid issues???


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Get a second opinion. I agree with Kimm you should be able to get x-rays earlier. Not that this is your problem but I know pups who have had hip surgery before they are 8 months old so it CAN be diagnosed.

It is also possible with a pup with hip problems to be very sore young, and work out of it as they get older. My pup was dx at 9 months and surgery was done 2 days after her first birthday. 

Your pup could be just experiencing growing pains. They can be painful at this age but if it were me I would find a vet who could rule out anything more serious.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I would have him x-ray,to rule out Hip/elbow dysplegia!.I agree with the others and also rule out Lyme disease.Do keep us posted,Laurie


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes...I had Woody done at 11 weeks by a specialist, they sedate them so they can get a good xray, but its the only way they can really get a thorough xray of the hips....please dont wait til hes a year....I was told if Woody was going to have the surgery he needed it before he was a year, this is just his case, not all cases, but his was very severe in both hips.


----------



## jac (May 16, 2008)

Thanks, I think I'm going to push the vet for x-rays. He did mention growing pains but I'm not convinced. I just feel that there is something not right. The vet treated me as if I was paranoid but he hasn't seen Dyl when he gets up in the night and can hardly walk, all he sees is a bouncy puppy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

A second opinion sounds in order if your vet isn't hearing your concerns. I want a vet who responds to me and my dog.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with everyone else and get a second opinion from another vet. If you cant go to your vet for problems that you see and can just feel, then you need to find one that does. Since our pups cant speak we have to do it for them and we need to be listened to. Good luck and hopefully it will be nothing serious for little Dylan. Also if you can take a video tape of him getting up so you can show them what you mean.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

It can be growing pains, but I would go with your instincts. Is it stiffness only in the back end? When Dalton started limpimg around 5-5 1/2 months, I was told it was probably growing pains or maybe pano. The rescue's vet did an x-ray of the wrist & elbow of the effected leg & it looked normal. No pano, he thought it was a strained muscle or ligament. He got rimadyl for a week & the limp pretty much went away, but he was still stiff once & a while getting up. I took him to my vet & told him everything, we gave it 2 more weeks to resolve & then did x-rays under sedation. Long story short he had OCD in his left shoulder & had surgery 3 weeks later, the defect that was removed was much larger than expected in respect to his age & weight. Damage causes scar tissue, scar tissue causes arthritis. The earlier you treat problems the lesss severe the arthritis is later in life. 

I would have been totally happy to do x-rays & find out there was nothing wrong. I hope you find out that it's just growing pains, and it really can be. I am just a worrier.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Debles said:


> A second opinion sounds in order if your vet isn't hearing your concerns. I want a vet who responds to me and my dog.


I SO agree with a second opinion.... also, be aware that most dogs will be hyped up at the vet and seem fine when at home they are stiff and even lame. We've gone thru this with our springer and the vet realizes this. In addition, I would suggest starting him on some glucosamine/ chondroitin/MSM supplement. It will take some time ( perhaps a few weeks) to become effective. Many people use this even in dogs not showing symptoms...... as a supplement to keep joints in good shape.. We use the wholistic pet RUN FREE and many use the Cosequin DS. Please keep us posted.


----------



## jac (May 16, 2008)

Well, we are just back from the vets and Dylan is booked in for x-rays next Wednesday. The vet was totally different this time, he said if I was still worried we should do the x-rays asap. He said the reason he had wanted to wait until Dyl was 12 months was because the growth plates are very open at this age and can sometimes make it look as if there is a problem when there isn't. 

He is going to start by x-raying his hips and work down his back legs, then move on to his front legs and if he finds nothing there he will also x-ray his back. It's difficult because he doesn't limp, he is just very stiff when he walks. Sometimes he really hunches up so he has a hump in his back but once he's walked around for a while it goes.

I have tried taking video but every time he sees the camera he wags his tail so much that his whole body wags too and it hides the problem!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I hope the x-rays show a normal happy growing baby. It will give you peace of mind. Please keep us posted.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hopefully the x-rays will bring you peace of mind.


----------



## jac (May 16, 2008)

Dylan is at the vets right now having his x-rays. I really don't know what to do with myself, I think it's going to be a very long morning!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

hang in there...fingers crossed that Dylan is dealing wtih growing pains....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

jac said:


> Dylan is at the vets right now having his x-rays. I really don't know what to do with myself, I think it's going to be a very long morning!


Breathe... My Shadow had an FHO and THR by the time he was 11 months old. Fast forward 5 years later, he'll be six in December, and he's still running like the wind! If it's his hips, he may not even need surgery. Just remember to, BREATHE...


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Keep us updated...we're all praying!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Any news about the Xrays?


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm waiting to hear too. Hope it's good news. Sometimes vets take it upon themselves to watch out for the client's budget and don't want to run up expenses that they think are unnecessary. I'm sure his change in attitude was a response to your continued worry and concern. 

When Penny was that age, she loved to go out in the morning in the wet, dewy grass and get the zoomies. Sometimes she'd wipe out and then not be able to get up for a very long 30 seconds or so. Plus she'd be looking back at her rear end as if to ask "why aren't you working?" Then she'd pop up and start running again. After a few of those incidences I made it a rule that she was not allowed to play on the wet grass any more. Whatever it was, she out grew it.

My point is that puppies many times exhibit things that are worrisome to us but just part of growing up. If I'd been on a Golden forum then, I'm sure I'd have taken her to the vet. I didn't because she was fine all the rest of the time.

You have to do what is best for you and your pup. Nobody knows your pup the way you do. I'm hoping it's just some goofy puppy thing.:smooch:


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Hoping for good news very soon.


----------



## jac (May 16, 2008)

Sorry I didn’t post yesterday, my son was making so much noise about the big football match is Moscow I couldn’t concentrate and I wanted to be sure is didn’t miss anything out, so here goes!

When I got to the vets, the nurse brought Dylan out to me and said I would need to book a double appointment with his vet to discuss the x-rays. I was starting to panic as I had heard someone being told that our vet was fully booked for the next two days, but luckily the vet came out between appointments and called me into his room.

He said that all 4 of Dyl’s elbows were fine but he was a little concerned about his hips. He showed me an x-ray of a dog with good hips, where almost all of the ball fitted into the socket then he showed me Dyl’s. On Dylan’s a very small amount of the ball wasn’t completely in the socket. However, it was a very small amount and the socket was deep and round ( I couldn’t really see much difference). The vet said he would be reluctant to diagnose hip dysplasia at the moment but he would like to x-ray him again is 6 months. He also said that there were definitely no arthritic changes to be seen.

He has told me not to let Dylan do too much running but other than that to treat him as normal. He has also given me some Metacam for when Dyl shows signs of pain.

Do you think that this is something that will get worse as Dylan grows or is it possible that the socket will grow and rectify the problem?

Thank you all so much for you advise, I'm so pleased I found this forum!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'd certainly push for radiographs, to rule out HD/ED. If he is still on puppy food, I'd switch him to adult immediately, if it is Pano ("growing pains") he needs to have his growth slowed down rather than accelarated as does puppy food. He is at the most common age for Pano to occur, and if he has been experiencing a "growth spurt", this might be the case. 
Whatever the cause, I hope that you find it and it is easily remedied.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

If Dylan shows signs of "pain" please do not wait 6 months to get more pictures. If he is fine, not exhibiting pain you can certainly wait, but if he show pain please have him checked. You may need to see an ortho vet. Most 'regular' vets can't positively confirm issues. 

My pup was dx HD (9 months). When she started exhibiting pain my vet called an ortho surgeon and made an appointment for her. He is a great man, whom I highly respect (my vet and my surgeon). We wanted to wait but Teddi would not let us. Now Teddi is limping in front (she had a total hip replacement) and my vet is sending her latest films to a Radiologist because he doesn't see anything and wants a second opinion. 

I am not trying to "scare" you. I hear a lot of HD dogs can actually have a hard time with it early in life and then adjust just fine as they mature. Teddi was in PAIN and she could not deal. She was up to 2 anti inflammatories a day and she was not a year old. Depending on the dog it can be very manageable, I just worry that a dog could be in pain and the owner say "the vet said come back in 6 months". If pain raises it's ugly head please do not wait.

Good Luck to you and Dylan!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I would feel a little better with the vet's report on what the xrays show. From what you said it sounds like the hips will be okay. But it is so hard when the dog is still symtomatic and you do not have a definative diagnosis. The suggestion not to let him run and jump are good - especially if it a soft tissue type of thing - and Pointgold's point on pano and puppy food should be given serious thought if Dylan is still on puppy food.

Good thoughts goin out to you and Dylan


----------



## jac (May 16, 2008)

Thanks, I have always fed Dylan a large breed puppy food that says it's been "formulated with less energy and fat and lower levels of calcium and phospherus especially for puppies that grow to 23kg or more." is this ok or would it be better to swap to adult food? He has grown a huge amount over the last month or so. 

Don't worry, Dylan has very good pet insurance and if he starts to show any signs of being in pain I will pester the life out of the vet until he does something.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

jac said:


> Thanks, I have always fed Dylan a large breed puppy food that says it's been "formulated with less energy and fat and lower levels of calcium and phospherus especially for puppies that grow to 23kg or more." is this ok or would it be better to swap to adult food? He has grown a huge amount over the last month or so.
> 
> Don't worry, Dylan has very good pet insurance and if he starts to show any signs of being in pain I will pester the life out of the vet until he does something.


If he were my dog I would definetely switch him to a good premium adult food immediately.


----------



## 3XBlessed (Feb 17, 2008)

Do you have any suggestions of good adult dog food for this problem?

Thanks


----------

